# libretto for Leoncavallo's La Boheme in English and Italian?



## crumpybumpy (May 22, 2016)

Hello, I just got a DVD of Leoncavallo's version of La Boheme but it has no subtitles. Is there a libretto pdf out there that you know of that has both the Italian and English translation side by side so I may follow along? Thank you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Try this :

https://www.google.nl/search?safe=o...64.hp..0.14.1083.0..0i131k1j0i3k1.ZeRGFAtMpzQ


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Nothing in English. (I've looked on both IMSLP and Archive.org.)

Italian language libretti and vical scores on both.

How's your French? There's a score in French on IMSLP.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's one going for a dollar on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lib...540404?hash=item56941437b4:g:NrkAAOSwZG9WkDM8


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Scott in PA said:


> Here's one going for a dollar on Ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lib...540404?hash=item56941437b4:g:NrkAAOSwZG9WkDM8


Right composer, wrong opera! That's Pag, not Leoncavallo's Boheme.


----------



## crumpybumpy (May 22, 2016)

*Can someone help me with a translation then?*

If I set up a 2 column word document for this libretto in Italian, are there any Italian speakers that could help me with a translation? I know I can use Google Translate but that is not as good as the real thing.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

_Right composer, wrong opera!_

Oops, I missed that! Well, Amazon shows several CD versions. But I would ask in the buyer comment section if the CD comes with a libretto. Some recordings issued for historical purposes don't have it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Scott in PA said:


> _Right composer, wrong opera!_
> 
> Oops, I missed that! Well, Amazon shows several CD versions. But I would ask in the buyer comment section if the CD comes with a libretto. Some recordings issued for historical purposes don't have it.


Now that is very handy.


----------

